# Caption the Photo 9-1-10



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 1, 2010)

For some reason Jack decided to paint his fingernails this morning, burn the shit out of his hand on a hot iron skillet, and fry up a delicious meal of succulent bacon for his stoned wife, Susan.


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 1, 2010)

Susan or bacon? What will Jack choose?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry, I'm a vegetarian.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 1, 2010)

Don't worry, you'll get the sausage after you finish the bacon.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 1, 2010)

The brawny paper towel guy wants his shirt back.


----------



## cement (Sep 1, 2010)

makin bacon?


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 1, 2010)

That bitch is eye'in my bacon... She's going to try to eat some of it I know. Good thing I can knock her out with this iron skillet to protect the true love of my life. Mmmmmmm. Bacon.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll take mine extra crispy.


----------



## Sschell (Sep 1, 2010)

see... I win the bet, I can pick up bacon with a grill fork... now you have to sing to it.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 1, 2010)

Damn. this weber grill cooks some fine bacon, don't it honey?


----------



## Sschell (Sep 1, 2010)

...and so that's when I invented the two button shirt... wait... WTF is that on your arm?


----------



## Supe (Sep 1, 2010)

Do you smell that, honey? That's the smell of Wilford Brimley sneaking up behind you.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 1, 2010)

Cat: The other, other white meat.


----------



## Dexman PE (Sep 1, 2010)

Here honey, try on your new bacon bikini...


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 2, 2010)

I love a woman that smells like bacon....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 2, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


>


I pushed the button on the men's room hand dryer, and look what came out!


----------



## Sschell (Sep 2, 2010)

if you don't shut your yap Im going to shove this up your...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 2, 2010)

ah, the smell of bacon in the afternoon. Positively mindnumbing.


----------



## Sschell (Sep 2, 2010)

day 53 of the all bacon diet... its still delicious... I and I no longer feel pain in my left hand.


----------



## ktulu (Sep 2, 2010)

OMG! Is that cast iron???


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 2, 2010)

I love cooking with cast iron.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 2, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> I love cooking with cast iron.


me 2


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 2, 2010)

Me 3, but I won't touch the damn skillet with my bare hands.

That reminds me, someone had a two stage seasoning process that they recommended. It was using peanut oil and something else. I had a family member wash my skillet with soap and water a month ago and I need to re-season. Please post it if you got it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 2, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > I love cooking with cast iron.
> ...


I have a big cast iron dutch oven (no pithy remarks please) that I love to use for stews. Another month or so and I'll be ready to make a big batch with root veggies and winter squashes.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 2, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > VTEnviro said:
> ...



I also have a dutch oven, Lodge brand. I love that thing. I cook a lot of stuff in it, shrimp and grits, steaks, shrimp gumbo, fried chicken, even corned beef.


----------



## ktulu (Sep 2, 2010)

Nothing better than cooking with cast iron. We have a smaller one that we cook cornbread in. Good stuff.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 2, 2010)

"OMG, our children were delicious! Let's have another, honey!"


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 2, 2010)

WTF? This is YOUR job!


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 2, 2010)

"know what I love about wearing a dress, dear? I can really rip some massive gas! Ahhhhh..."


----------



## ElCid03 (Sep 3, 2010)

Now I just need some chocolate salty balls!


----------



## NCcarguy (Sep 3, 2010)

For SOME reason, this reminds me of life BEFORE Viagra......


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 3, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


Damn, that sounds so good. My wife eats like a rabbit, so none of those will come to fruition.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't think my wife will ever let me cook shrimp gumbo in the house again. You have to boil about 2 lbs of shrimp heads for about 4 hours to make a shrimp stock and it makes the whole house smell like.....well.....shrimp heads. I've been banished to the outdoor cooker for that type of thing.


----------



## Sschell (Sep 3, 2010)

shrimp heads are one of my favorite foods.... Its really tough to beat a big pile of spicy salty fried shrimp heads... I also like the legs, when you get the whole shrimp fried (no batter) the legs are all crunchy and tasty... mmm.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 3, 2010)

Shrimp=cockroach of the sea


----------



## Sschell (Sep 3, 2010)

^this is true... in the right setting, and with proper seasoning, I might eat a roach.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 3, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Shrimp=cockroach of the sea






sschell_PE said:


> ^this is true... in the right setting, and with proper seasoning, I might eat a roach.



Disagree. If we're speaking from an ecosystem point of view, a more appropriate analogy would be crabs=cockroach of the sea. Crabs are scavengers, e.g. eat stuff that's already dead. Shrimp eat plankton.


----------



## Sschell (Sep 3, 2010)

mmm... crabs....

uhhh... crab.... I meant crab!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 3, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I don't think my wife will ever let me cook shrimp gumbo in the house again. You have to boil about 2 lbs of shrimp heads for about 4 hours to make a shrimp stock and it makes the whole house smell like.....well.....shrimp heads. I've been banished to the outdoor cooker for that type of thing.


I would love to try that gumbo sometime.

I am so glad it's starting to cool off here in New England. I love to make soups and stews. There's one I came up with on my own where you take as many winter squash as possible - acorn, turbin, butternut, buttercup, etc. - and throw them in with some root veggies like carrots, turnips, and parsnips, and just let it cook away for a few hours. The squash cooks down into a thick chunky broth, while the vegies hold their shape. Sometimes I add lamb to it, other times just veggies. Combine that with a crusty loaf of bread out of the breadmaker, and you're all set for a chilly fall evening.


----------



## ktulu (Sep 3, 2010)

^^ interesting recipe VT. Sounds like it could be tasty. I am also a big fan of soups/stews. Making a huge pot of taco soup outside in the nice fall weather - nothing better..............unless it's chili in the pot!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 3, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think my wife will ever let me cook shrimp gumbo in the house again. You have to boil about 2 lbs of shrimp heads for about 4 hours to make a shrimp stock and it makes the whole house smell like.....well.....shrimp heads. I've been banished to the outdoor cooker for that type of thing.
> ...


I guess this goes in the recipe thread, but here is the gumbo recipe. I'm a huge Alton Brown fan. I have all of his books and I love knowing the science behind why his recipes have the taste and texture that they do.

Alton Brown Shrimp Gumbo


----------



## Dleg (Sep 3, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Shrimp=cockroach of the sea
> ...


Therefore, shrimp are the spiders of the sea. Bon apetite!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 4, 2010)

Well they taste good so I don't care. And I'd imagine they taste a far sight better than spiders.


----------

